# need help debugging udev events

## Rhiakath

Hi there. I want to create a path on media with the label of the external disks i may plug in (i know, its a rather common thing to want).

i've been playing with udev, and so far, i only managed to change the name of the device. it does not create the folder i tell it to. 

```

tarsonis block # udevadm test /class/block/sde1

run_command: calling: test

udevadm_test: version 149

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/10-myrules.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/dev/.udev/rules.d/10-root-link.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/11-automount.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/30-kernel-compat.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/40-gentoo.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/40-isdn.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/50-firmware.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/60-cdrom_id.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-alsa.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-input.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-serial.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage-tape.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-v4l.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/61-mobile-action.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/61-option-modem-modeswitch.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/61-persistent-storage-edd.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/70-acl.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-bluetooth-pcmcia.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-bluetooth.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/70-hid2hci.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/75-cd-aliases-generator.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/75-net-description.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/75-tty-description.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/77-nm-probe-modem-capabilities.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/78-sound-card.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/79-fstab_import.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/80-drivers.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/90-pulseaudio.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/95-keymap.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib64/udev/rules.d/95-udev-late.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/99-fuse.rules' as rules file

udev_rules_new: rules use 24204 bytes tokens (2017 * 12 bytes), 14886 bytes buffer

udev_rules_new: temporary index used 15920 bytes (796 * 20 bytes)

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0xaa7220 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/host12/target12:0:0/12:0:0:0/block/sde/sde1'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0xab0a80 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/host12/target12:0:0/12:0:0:0/block/sde/sde1'

udev_device_read_db: device 0xab0a80 filled with db file data

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0xab2de0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/host12/target12:0:0/12:0:0:0/block/sde'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0xab38d0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/host12/target12:0:0/12:0:0:0'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0xab3be0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/host12/target12:0:0'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0xab3ee0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/host12'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0xab41d0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0xab44a0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5'

udev_rules_apply_to_event: NAME 'WD_Passport_1' /etc/udev/rules.d/10-myrules.rules:2

udev_rules_apply_to_event: RUN 'mkdir /media/wd_%n' /etc/udev/rules.d/10-myrules.rules:2

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0xab48f0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0xab4b80 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0xab4dd0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00'

udev_rules_apply_to_event: LINK 'block/8:65' /lib64/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:3

udev_rules_apply_to_event: GROUP 6 /lib64/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:73

udev_device_read_db: device 0xab2de0 filled with db file data

udev_rules_apply_to_event: LINK 'disk/by-id/usb-WD_2500BEV_External_5758455A3037543130333635-0:0-part1' /lib64/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:40

udev_rules_apply_to_event: LINK 'disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:5:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1' /lib64/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:58

udev_rules_apply_to_event: IMPORT '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/block/8:65' /lib64/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:69

util_run_program: '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/block/8:65' started

util_run_program: '/sbin/blkid' (stdout) 'ID_FS_UUID=42BC0080BC007129'

util_run_program: '/sbin/blkid' (stdout) 'ID_FS_UUID_ENC=42BC0080BC007129'

util_run_program: '/sbin/blkid' (stdout) 'ID_FS_LABEL=rhiakath'

util_run_program: '/sbin/blkid' (stdout) 'ID_FS_LABEL_ENC=rhiakath'

util_run_program: '/sbin/blkid' (stdout) 'ID_FS_TYPE=ntfs'

util_run_program: '/sbin/blkid' (stdout) 'ID_FS_USAGE=filesystem'

util_run_program: '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/block/8:65' returned with exitcode 0

udev_rules_apply_to_event: LINK 'disk/by-uuid/42BC0080BC007129' /lib64/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:75

udev_rules_apply_to_event: LINK 'disk/by-label/rhiakath' /lib64/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:76

udev_rules_apply_to_event: IMPORT 'fstab_import WD_Passport_1 block/8:65 disk/by-id/usb-WD_2500BEV_External_5758455A3037543130333635-0:0-part1 disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:5:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1 disk/by-uuid/42BC0080BC007129 disk/by-label/rhiakath mapper/' /lib64/udev/rules.d/79-fstab_import.rules:1

util_run_program: 'fstab_import WD_Passport_1 block/8:65 disk/by-id/usb-WD_2500BEV_External_5758455A3037543130333635-0:0-part1 disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:5:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1 disk/by-uuid/42BC0080BC007129 disk/by-label/rhiakath mapper/' started

util_run_program: '/lib64/udev/fstab_import' (stdout) 'FSTAB_NAME=/dev/WD_Passport_1'

util_run_program: '/lib64/udev/fstab_import' (stdout) 'FSTAB_DIR=/mnt/external'

util_run_program: '/lib64/udev/fstab_import' (stdout) 'FSTAB_TYPE=ntfs-3g'

util_run_program: '/lib64/udev/fstab_import' (stdout) 'FSTAB_OPTS=noauto,noexec,users'

util_run_program: '/lib64/udev/fstab_import' (stdout) 'FSTAB_FREQ=0'

util_run_program: '/lib64/udev/fstab_import' (stdout) 'FSTAB_PASSNO=0'

util_run_program: 'fstab_import WD_Passport_1 block/8:65 disk/by-id/usb-WD_2500BEV_External_5758455A3037543130333635-0:0-part1 disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:5:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1 disk/by-uuid/42BC0080BC007129 disk/by-label/rhiakath mapper/' returned with exitcode 0

udev_rules_apply_to_event: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

udev_device_update_db: created db file for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/host12/target12:0:0/12:0:0:0/block/sde/sde1' in '/dev/.udev/db/block:sde1'

udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/WD_Passport_1', devnum=8:65, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=6

udev_node_mknod: preserve file '/dev/WD_Passport_1', because it has correct dev_t

node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/block/8:65' to '../WD_Passport_1'

link_find_prioritized: found '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/host12/target12:0:0/12:0:0:0/block/sde/sde1' claiming '/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fusb-WD_2500BEV_External_5758455A3037543130333635-0:0-part1'

link_update: creating link '/dev/disk/by-id/usb-WD_2500BEV_External_5758455A3037543130333635-0:0-part1' to '/dev/WD_Passport_1'

node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-id/usb-WD_2500BEV_External_5758455A3037543130333635-0:0-part1' to '../../WD_Passport_1'

link_find_prioritized: found '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/host12/target12:0:0/12:0:0:0/block/sde/sde1' claiming '/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:5:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1'

link_update: creating link '/dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:5:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1' to '/dev/WD_Passport_1'

node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:5:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1' to '../../WD_Passport_1'

link_find_prioritized: found '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/host12/target12:0:0/12:0:0:0/block/sde/sde1' claiming '/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2f42BC0080BC007129'

link_update: creating link '/dev/disk/by-uuid/42BC0080BC007129' to '/dev/WD_Passport_1'

node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-uuid/42BC0080BC007129' to '../../WD_Passport_1'

link_find_prioritized: found '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/host12/target12:0:0/12:0:0:0/block/sde/sde1' claiming '/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-label\x2frhiakath'

link_update: creating link '/dev/disk/by-label/rhiakath' to '/dev/WD_Passport_1'

node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-label/rhiakath' to '../../WD_Passport_1'

udevadm_test: UDEV_LOG=6

udevadm_test: DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/host12/target12:0:0/12:0:0:0/block/sde/sde1

udevadm_test: MAJOR=8

udevadm_test: MINOR=65

udevadm_test: DEVNAME=/dev/WD_Passport_1

udevadm_test: DEVTYPE=partition

udevadm_test: ACTION=add

udevadm_test: SUBSYSTEM=block

udevadm_test: DEVLINKS=/dev/block/8:65 /dev/disk/by-id/usb-WD_2500BEV_External_5758455A3037543130333635-0:0-part1 /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:5:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1 /dev/disk/by-uuid/42BC0080BC007129 /dev/disk/by-label/rhiakath

udevadm_test: ID_VENDOR=WD

udevadm_test: ID_VENDOR_ENC=WD\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20

udevadm_test: ID_VENDOR_ID=1058

udevadm_test: ID_MODEL=2500BEV_External

udevadm_test: ID_MODEL_ENC=2500BEV\x20External

udevadm_test: ID_MODEL_ID=0702

udevadm_test: ID_REVISION=1.04

udevadm_test: ID_SERIAL=WD_2500BEV_External_5758455A3037543130333635-0:0

udevadm_test: ID_SERIAL_SHORT=5758455A3037543130333635

udevadm_test: ID_TYPE=disk

udevadm_test: ID_INSTANCE=0:0

udevadm_test: ID_BUS=usb

udevadm_test: ID_USB_INTERFACES=:080650:

udevadm_test: ID_USB_INTERFACE_NUM=00

udevadm_test: ID_USB_DRIVER=usb-storage

udevadm_test: ID_PATH=pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:5:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0

udevadm_test: ID_FS_UUID=42BC0080BC007129

udevadm_test: ID_FS_UUID_ENC=42BC0080BC007129

udevadm_test: ID_FS_LABEL=rhiakath

udevadm_test: ID_FS_LABEL_ENC=rhiakath

udevadm_test: ID_FS_TYPE=ntfs

udevadm_test: ID_FS_USAGE=filesystem

udevadm_test: FSTAB_NAME=/dev/WD_Passport_1

udevadm_test: FSTAB_DIR=/mnt/external

udevadm_test: FSTAB_TYPE=ntfs-3g

udevadm_test: FSTAB_OPTS=noauto,noexec,users

udevadm_test: FSTAB_FREQ=0

udevadm_test: FSTAB_PASSNO=0

udevadm_test: run: 'mkdir /media/wd_1'

udevadm_test: run: 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event'

```

This seems fine, but when i plug in the drive, the folder does not get created.

I know it would not use the label to name the folder, but i'm taking baby steps, here.

any ideas?

----------

## yzg

Did you set the label of the external disk filesystem?

UDEV and KDE device notifier will mount the disk at /media/<label>.

----------

## Rhiakath

no kde, here. just plain fluxbox.

im still not using the label. just trying small things first. for some reason, nothing gets mounted.

now i got it to create a folder, but it never mounts...

----------

